# digital 3 in 1 marking mortise gauge by Rockler



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone used this? If you have, is it worth it?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

A marking gauge with a battery? Some ideas just seem, well, perhaps maybe a little bit overthought. Or, to put it slightly more concisely, stupid.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Well,

*Here it is in it's beauty & Glory...*

... and I just gotta say… That looks like the most useless piece of Fad Junk I have seen in a long time!
... flimsy looking… The realization of a garage tinkerer… and it's ONLY $45.00

Sorry… this one does NOT turn me on!

IMHO, it's NOT needed or required in any shop…

If you want an Measured mark, just use your Digital Micrometer to set your great old fashioned Marker! LOL


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Joe.
I think it would've been better with 
2 scribe's, nice idea though.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL beautifully said…


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to agree, I have the Veritas wheel gauge and love it, no batteries or glitches to worry about and its cheaper!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you don't already have a marking gauge and digital calipers, it may be the way to go. Even if you do, marking gauges can be a pita to set with a ruler or calipers. This has the digital caliper built in. It has its place.


----------

